# Dirt Substrate



## Bryan (Jun 8, 2013)

I am going to replace my gravel like nutrient substrate with a dirt one. I need tips on what kind of dirt I should use and how I should prepare it before placing it in my tank. Also what are your thoughts on dirt substrate? I am only considering this because it seems like the natural thing to do and healthiest for my plants.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate, by Aaron Talbot - Library - Aquatic Plant Central this works well


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

dalfed said:


> How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate, by Aaron Talbot - Library - Aquatic Plant Central this works well


I'm going through this process myself right now. i hope it works well. you will probably have your tank set up before me so I won't have much feedback to give you on how it works. finding the ingredients was a pain but the fun is in the challenge.


----------

